# Patterns and Mock Ups



## NeilYeag (Jun 17, 2019)

On new builds I really like to make a 3D mock up for the scales. Helps me get more of a sense of dimensions and also order of operation in grinding and shaping. Better to do it on a MDF/plywood mock up than a nice hunk of burl. This is the start of a series of Scandinavian inspired blade shapes for a hidden tang. The mock up is maybe 60% of final shape, but a starting point. Then in actual I can shape/test/fit/tweak as I go along. And then hopefully it turns out kind of sort of OK:

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 17, 2019)

Good use of scrap too...


----------



## NeilYeag (Jun 20, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> Good use of scrap too...



Unfortunately I would likely have to make about 10,000 mockups to use up the scrap(crap) I got laying around.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 20, 2019)

May be time to have a lil bonfire and sip on a Singha....


----------

